# Wintery Song of Agony - Obelisk



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a thought the other day while looking over Module #8 in preparation for running it for my group... the awe-inspiring power available through it as an artifact can be very easily simulated for the users..


Spoilers, both for the module and for my own 4e campaign..
...and yes, I am working on this concept whilst I type.. so bear with me
 For those running the 3.5 rules, this would be a very easy change that fits well with what the Obelisk is supposed to be!

[sblock]
 The Obelisk has one very simple power, the users can tap an ancient method of creating magic that has not been seen for ages. That power is the power of an _Elements of Magic: Revised_ spell caster.

 For Krevin, this means he has access to a set of signature spells, castable at will during the final encounter.

 For the Obelisk, this means given enough time almost any spell can be created through a ritual and have an effect globally.

 The changes to use TEoM within 4e is mostly a hand-wavy things, but the mana cost of the spell is channeled as damage to the Obelisk.. and to the user once the Obelisk's connection to Agony is severed.
 The user has to succeed at a skill test for each action/verb combination they attempt to add to the spell, as well as one for the general enhancements.

 This also changes the runic scripts into 33 tiles, only some of which Krevin knows how to use. Disabling or blocking a tile removes that word from the Obelisks vocabulary.

If the connection with Agony has **not** been disabled, the Obelisk heals 30 points of damage per turn, which means Krevin can cast up to 30MP worth of spells without a concern for the Obelisks health.  During the main encounter he will be looking at the 'local' area and spending usually 12 on an area burst with discernment, leaving 17 mp for damaging/effects to target all the good guys with.

Of course, for 70MP he could also have created a miniature manifest zone to Xoriat within the final chamber.. which would have some unique impacts.

I am starting to stat out Krevin as a TEoM user, but it looks like I will mainly use:
 Charm {Daze}, Create {Force}, Evoke {various}, Move {Space and Force}, and Summon{varies}.

 I figure 5 to 8 signature spells as encounter/recharge spells would be good.
 Perhaps those costing < 11 mp could be at will, those costing < 21 could be encounter/recharge and those > 20 could be dailies

If the heroes win, or wrest control of the Obelisk from Krevin they can attempt to use it themselves.. altho without the chance to experiement they will basically be throwing runes together to come up with something 

[/sblock]

 I would very much like to see TEoM converted to 4e rules... I do love building my own spells!

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on how to improve this concept!


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2010)

Intriguing idea. Maybe you should grab some Scrabble tiles and draw runes on the back to represent different spell components. 

I wanted to work EOM into WotBS, but I figured most gamers wouldn't have both. I think, though, that my days of crafting custom magic systems are over, at least for this edition. I ran a game with a full-blown flexible magic system, and it was like riding an avalanche, because I knew it was going somewhere awesome, but I definitely was not in control.

(The climax saw them borrowing mana from the future [introduced as a satire of deficit spending] and tapping the nightmares of a god [which originally was a pretty cool adventure] for a ritual with a sorcerer king [intended as a villain, but they wined and dined him] to summon . . . Godzilla, who proceeded to attack a devil island fortress.)


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree that free-form spellcasting can turn up some nasty things.. I once got the opportunity to play a gestalt TEoM Mage and Rogue at 20th level...

It was scary what was possible at that level, and I even shyied away from the seriously nasty direct damage stuff!
 My favorite signature spell was a variable-size transform-self with invisiblility, silence, and a weapon of death built into it that dealt ongoing damage....  the ultimate assassin spell!


Anyway, back on topic.. I have at least 2 sessions {at one session per month} before getting close enough to deal with the details.. so plenty of time to put together some scrabble tiles and work out the details in a 4e powerish way 

I will post what I come up with and look forward to help building this monstrosity.


----------

